

Amazon Provisioned IOPS – EBS - copperegg
http://copperegg.com/amazon-provisioned-iops-ebs/
Amazon has a few storage options (we’re talking block storage here, not object stores like S3): Instance store, EBS (Elastic Block Storage), and now Provisioned IOPS EBS. This blog post explores each one and then drills down more deeply into PIOPS.
======
destari
Great info about PIOPS and nice talk-through

